# new keyboard



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

my old keyboard finally gave up on me last night, so I have a new one! first of al I'm totaly impresed that, not only did I manage to buy a new one, but I've instaled it to!!!!!!!!!! However, its not doing what it should I dont think??? I pres keys and they dont do what is written on them? It seems my pc still thinks the old keyboard is here and if I ignore what the keys say and press what used to be... a question mark then its a question mark, eventhough the keyboard says it should be a line????????........ and it doesnt like doing "double leters" and its a spanish one, so I'm confused beyond belief. Any tips would be gratefuly received.

Please excuse any wierd things that may appear on my posts 
Jo x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Read THIS Jo.....and make sure you reboot the computer after you've done it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanx Extreme, It loks very technical??????!!!!! I've got vista - does that mater?? anyway I'llll have a read
Jo x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thanx Extreme, It loks very technical??????!!!!! I've got vista - does that mater?? anyway I'llll have a read
> Jo x


Vista? Try THIS!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

YES!!!!! I did it!!!!!!!! THANK YOU XTREME!! WOW, I can do Ñ¿¿? spanish stuff - cant work out the Euro sign tho, thats on the E ¿any ideas??, but yay, thank you again!!!

Jo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

alt Gr + E together Jo!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€ oh yeah!!!!


Jo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ññññññññññññññññññññ€€€€€€€}}ÇÇçççççççççççç{¡¡¿¿?¿?~¡¡¡¡!!!!!!!!!


Sorry, getting carried away now!!! LOL



Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Go for it Baby!


----------

